# Trolling SE of Spur



## Polebender (Oct 2, 2007)

Loaded the boat Friday mornig and left out of destin around 4 pm. Had my sister, her daughter (8), my son (7) as the crew. We headed out to a bottom spot and caught a few unnamed red reef fish for dinner. Jill fried them up in panko and man were they good. We spent the night in a slick calm gulf about 65 miles south around the alaska wreck. We woke Sat am to a calm sea and put out a trolling spread of ilander/ ballyhoos, and stretch 30 and a yozuri bonita. we trolled south for a couple hours in clean green water with a flyer here and there. we ran across a school of blackfin and managed to catch 2, they were lots of fun and it was a good ice breaker. With no signs of blue water I made the call to pull in the baits and run further south to the rip south of the spur. We ran over the line and turned west, deployed our baits and it wasn't 10 minutes we had fish on! Nice bull dolphin hit the rigger line and came up tailwalking...spit the hook...damn! oh well regroup and made a big circle and as soon as we crossed the spot again, fish on...Jill reeled in a nice wahoo that hit the orange and black stretch 30...nice! We continued to work the line west and caught 2 barracudas, and another smaller wahoo. The kids were bugging us to go for a swim so we shut it down and let them swim 85 miles offshore. They were having a blast! Back on the troll...not much more action untill we ran across a school of chiken dolphins. We pulled in the lines and I sabikied up some live baits from the gras patch. We gave the kids a light tackle rod and they proceeded to catch 6 of the lil mahis and you would have thought that it was Christmas!! It was getting hot and was time to head north back to shore. The ride back in was super smooth and 3 hours later we cleared the pass safe and sound...great trip, one none of us will ever forget! (will try to post pics)...:thumbsup: video link of my son catching a small mahi


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

lol "yeah!!!"

classic. hang onto that clip


----------



## Polebender (Oct 2, 2007)

Ya him talking trash to that fish...lol good stuff for sure! I can't get pics to load so go to my photo album if you wanna see them....


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Very Cool - if you had $1 for everytime you, "..keep your rod tip up.." it'd pay for all your gas - forever.  With the kids is so cool thanks for sharing. 

.. and goodness I've seen bigger waves on a 2 acre pond in Ohio!

Congrats a great day!


----------

